# International Travel Exemption - Statutory Declaration (3months)



## JRC (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi All, 
I have Australian PR and managed to secure a travel exemption based on compassionate grounds "seriously ill close family member". At the time of my travel, intention was to stay for 3+ months outside Australia and based on that i signed statuary declaration. 
With the grace of God, my parents have recovered sooner than we anticipated and now i am planning to come back to Australia. My total stay outside Australia will be 30 to 35 days. 
I will pay for my own ticket and hotel quarantine.
Anybody got experience of such a situation or can guide me as i dont want to have issues when i land back in Australia due to statutory declaration.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## MJDP (Apr 20, 2021)

I think it’s not gonna be a problem, try to read Australia smart travel website? Maybe you can make another statutory declaration again? 
you have to register first before come in to Australia and make sure you have negative Covid swab at least 3 days before your flight.


----------



## JRC (Apr 17, 2021)

MJDP said:


> I think it’s not gonna be a problem, try to read Australia smart travel website? Maybe you can make another statutory declaration again?
> you have to register first before come in to Australia and make sure you have negative Covid swab at least 3 days before your flight.


Thank you for your comment. Hardly anything available online on this and Home Affairs call centre is not able to share much information. 
I am not sure what to do


----------



## Emmasn (May 10, 2021)

I’d love to hear how you go as I’m in a similar situation, please keep us updated with any info you may find or if you attempt to just fly back!



JRC said:


> Thank you for your comment. Hardly anything available online on this and Home Affairs call centre is not able to share much information.
> I am not sure what to do


----------



## JRC (Apr 17, 2021)

Emmasn said:


> I’d love to hear how you go as I’m in a similar situation, please keep us updated with any info you may find or if you attempt to just fly back!


Got multiple flight cancellation, not sure when can i get back home. You also pls. let me know if you get any information regarding this.


----------



## HM007 (May 31, 2021)

JRC said:


> Got multiple flight cancellation, not sure when can i get back home. You also pls. let me know if you get any information regarding this.


Hey 
I'm trying to get outbound travel exemption under same category but has been refused. I have the same reason as yours, attached the supporting documents with confirmed itinerary. Could you please tell me what statement did you make in stat dec. thanks


----------



## JRC (Apr 17, 2021)

HM007 said:


> Hey
> I'm trying to get outbound travel exemption under same category but has been refused. I have the same reason as yours, attached the supporting documents with confirmed itinerary. Could you please tell me what statement did you make in stat dec. thanks


Hi - Firstly i hope everything in well on your end and your parents are feeling better. 
They rejected mine 4 times, keep trying and make sure include all the documents they request for. 
Every time they reject, that ask for new set of documents keep on adding those. 
In Stat Dec, include the actual reason and include that you dont intent to be back before 3 months which i guess is true at this stage. 
I am somehow unable to see attached documents. 
Let me know if you need more info


----------



## HM007 (May 31, 2021)

JRC said:


> Hi - Firstly i hope everything in well on your end and your parents are feeling better.
> They rejected mine 4 times, keep trying and make sure include all the documents they request for.
> Every time they reject, that ask for new set of documents keep on adding those.
> In Stat Dec, include the actual reason and include that you dont intent to be back before 3 months which i guess is true at this stage.
> ...


Thanks a lot mate.
Are you back in Australia yet? I heard there are a lot of last min cancellations. How did you manage?


----------



## JRC (Apr 17, 2021)

HM007 said:


> Thanks a lot mate.
> Are you back in Australia yet? I heard there are a lot of last min cancellations. How did you manage?


I am back but with allot of Drama. 
Had booking with all possible airlines but one by one all got cancelled. Try to lock in Qatar Airways as they are slightly reliable although i had few cancelling with them also. 
Depending on the country you are planning to visit, try to book with multiple airlines if you can.


----------



## HM007 (May 31, 2021)

JRC said:


> I am back but with allot of Drama.
> Had booking with all possible airlines but one by one all got cancelled. Try to lock in Qatar Airways as they are slightly reliable although i had few cancelling with them also.
> Depending on the country you are planning to visit, try to book with multiple airlines if you can.


Did you get into any sort of trouble at the immigration as you have signed the stat dec?


----------



## MJDP (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello anyone can help me please, if they are asked “tell us in writing” (evidence of relationship how, when, and where did you meet?) do I have to hand written the statement or just typing? This is for visa exemption. Thank you.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MJDP said:


> Hello anyone can help me please, if they are asked “tell us in writing” (evidence of relationship how, when, and where did you meet?) do I have to hand written the statement or just typing? This is for visa exemption. Thank you.


Writing refers to either typewritten or handwritten. 99% (_I guess_) of us, will type it these days, but on a computer (_or similar_), not a typewriter


----------



## MJDP (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you. 
advised pleased,mypartner granted a subclass 300 visa and needed to apply for exemption.First application ABF is not satisfied. Needed more evidence to show to them genuine and on going relationship including documented that can verify the length of relationship? What documents please i can provide and prepare to show australian border force? Tricky since his visa condition states that he is not to enter into marraige Ang de facto relationship before entering Australia. 
Any similar situation to me? I would be very happy to have an advised for me please .


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MJDP said:


> Tricky since his visa condition states that he is not to enter into marraige Ang de facto relationship before entering Australia.


I think they mean with anyone else other than the sponsor. 

If the applicant marries the sponsor they switch to the Partner visa 309.

A 300 applicant can be in a defacto relationship with the sponsor. Pretty sure it helps. 

Very few 300s seem to get the travel ban exemption. It is difficult proving a marriage like relationship for most. But, a few have managed.


----------



## MJDP (Apr 20, 2021)

@JandE , thank you. You mean I can register ourselves as de facto in Australia marraige registry before he can enter Australia? We are planning to get married as this is the visa condition.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MJDP said:


> @JandE , thank you. You mean I can register ourselves as de facto in Australia marraige registry before he can enter Australia? We are planning to get married as this is the visa condition.


As far as I am aware a De Facto relationship is just a state of relationship, it does not need registration.

I was in a De Facto, but never even considered trying to register anything. 

For a 300 visa, registering a relationship would seem pointless, as you need to marry. 

A De Facto relationship is one that is like marriage but not registered as such.


----------



## MJDP (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you very much. I might just get a migration agent to help me submitting a travel exemptions for my fiancé.


----------



## MJDP (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello guys? Anyone had any idea if one way ticket wouldn’t be a problem at the airport for a Marriage prospective visa ? With exemptions to travel? A


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MJDP said:


> Hello guys? Anyone had any idea if one way ticket wouldn’t be a problem at the airport for a Marriage prospective visa ? With exemptions to travel? A


It might depend on the country you fly from, as it is a temporary visa, and some countries require you to have a return ticket before they let you leave.


----------



## MJDP (Apr 20, 2021)

I might call the country then.


----------

